
Splashtop: Push for 'instant-on' web search - JournalistHack
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8165258.stm
======
ErrantX
IMO the sooner splashtop dies a death the better. I dont know if anyone has
used it but it's horrid and is going to put consumers off of the "windows
alternatives" market.

For a start it uses FireFox 2 - it goes downhill from there.

Actually I had a lengthy debate about this on a forum jsut the other week. We
cant see a useful market for this. Web-access is very nice in an instant-on
environment, but it's not a very feature rich experience. And eventually
you'll probably have to boot to the OS (and will you bother to reboot).

Now if you put together an instant-on package that was featured around
multimedia; music, tv and DVD playback that would be killer!

